# Happy Birthday Yen!



## kamakiri (Dec 28, 2009)

Hope you have a good one! And I hope you're not at work today.


----------



## ismart (Dec 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday Yen!  Hope you have great one!


----------



## Rick (Dec 28, 2009)

Have a good B'day Yen.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 28, 2009)

Happy birthday bro! Selamat hari jadi!


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Dec 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday Yen!!!


----------



## mantisfart2 (Dec 28, 2009)

happy birthday yen


----------



## hierodula (Dec 28, 2009)

happy b-day


----------



## cloud jaguar (Dec 28, 2009)

Have a nice one Yen! :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 28, 2009)

Best wishes, Yen, for a good birthday and a great new year!  I bet you are at work though...


----------



## Mantibama (Dec 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday Yen!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you all!! and _terima kasih _ (Thank you) Shaik!  

yea I was at work    

Had a 'steamboat' for dinner






Tiramisu cake from La Madeleine yum






a bend-it mantis gift from a friend, i spent some times playing with it haha!






But the best present happened in the morning on my B'day..yay!


----------



## sufistic (Dec 29, 2009)

Fantastic bro. Time for you to start on the Orchids again.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 29, 2009)

sufistic said:


> Fantastic bro. Time for you to start on the Orchids again.


 yeah finally after close to 3 yrs


----------



## ismart (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice smorgasbord of food you have going there! I see for desert you have cake, and shrimp!  :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 29, 2009)

ismart said:


> Nice smorgasbord of food you have going there! I see for desert you have cake, and shrimp!  :lol:


Pretty sure i've gained few pounds haha!


----------



## mantisfart2 (Dec 29, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> Thank you all!! and _terima kasih _ (Thank you) Shaik!  yea I was at work
> 
> Had a 'steamboat' for dinner
> 
> ...


Did you eat all that yourself yen :blink: i am 6 -1' and 224 pounds and i can eat but i think i would struggle to finish all that myself.


----------



## khabirun (Dec 29, 2009)

Happy Birthday Yen, sorry for the late wishes. :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 29, 2009)

mantisfart2 said:


> Did you eat all that yourself yen :blink: i am 6 -1' and 224 pounds and i can eat but i think i would struggle to finish all that myself.


 oh no, even with three of us (wife, son, and I) we still couldn't finihs everything. I tried to forget about diet for a day and eat as much but still plenty left, will continue tomorrow i guess :lol: 


khabirun said:


> Happy Birthday Yen, sorry for the late wishes. :lol:


Thanks Khabirun. that way i can hold on to my previous age for another day


----------



## Rick (Dec 29, 2009)

Good news on the orchids. I am envious. Been nothing but bad luck with them for me lately.


----------



## ismart (Dec 29, 2009)

Rick said:


> Good news on the orchids. I am envious. Been nothing but bad luck with them for me lately.


Your not the only one. I have 5 gravid females that are all eggbound.  :angry:


----------



## revmdn (Dec 29, 2009)

Yen, love the bendy mantis. Sorry you had to work, but it looks like you had some b-day fun when you got home. :lol:


----------



## kamakiri (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah, jealous of the bendy mantis...and all those orchids!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 29, 2009)

Glad that this thread's still open so that I can send you a belated Happy B'Day, Yen! I'm onv acation on not living as close to the computer(s) as usual!


----------



## gadunka888 (Dec 29, 2009)

zhu ni sheng ri kuai le!


----------



## charleyandbecky (Dec 29, 2009)

I hope your birthday was great! I love the bendy mantis and all the little hatchlings.

Rebecca


----------



## sbugir (Dec 29, 2009)

Happy late B-day Yen. Lovely tiramisu, was it heavenly?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday again Yen, send me the leftovers!


----------



## Opivy (Dec 30, 2009)

I missed it! Happy birthday!!!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 31, 2009)

Rick said:


> Good news on the orchids. I am envious. Been nothing but bad luck with them for me lately.


 bummer on the bad luck. Hopefully my batch could eventually breed. Would be great if it turn out to be equally successful as my previous breeding experience with this species.


ismart said:


> Your not the only one. I have 5 gravid females that are all eggbound.  :angry:


I had one female having the same problem and i thought that was bad enough... but 5! bummer...sorry man.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 31, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Yen, love the bendy mantis. Sorry you had to work, but it looks like you had some b-day fun when you got home. :lol:


 Fall in love with the bendy mantis haha! 


kamakiri said:


> Yeah, jealous of the bendy mantis...and all those orchids!


 thanks Grabt...wish me luck!  


PhilinYuma said:


> Glad that this thread's still open so that I can send you a belated Happy B'Day, Yen! I'm onv acation on not living as close to the computer(s) as usual!


 Don't let computer ruin your vacation Phil


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 31, 2009)

tropid0_mAntis said:


> zhu ni sheng ri kuai le! (wishing you happy B'day)


Xie Xie Ni (thank you!)


charleyandbecky said:


> I hope your birthday was great! I love the bendy mantis and all the little hatchlings.Rebecca


i'm a kid in a 22 year old body... ok it is more than that  i like the bendy mantis too


lemmiwinks said:


> Happy late B-day Yen. Lovely tiramisu, was it heavenly?


 Tiramisu = heaven in the mouth :lol: 


hibiscusmile said:


> Happy Birthday again Yen, send me the leftovers!


 Express mail Rebecca?


Opivy said:


> I missed it! Happy birthday!!!


 Thank you!


----------

